# Finally Dove Into The Pool!



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Placed my very first ever order just now. Fingers & toes crossed! Guess I'll be reporting back in a week or two or three??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Enjoy them my brother!:smoke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Enjoy them my brother!:smoke:


Tony, you'll probably get a PM from me the day the arrive!!! :smoke:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Good luck! I think there's a trade wind blowing this direction because my last few shipments have arrived very quickly.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

The last 3 of mine ordered Wednesday arrived the next Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Hope they get there quick and looking forward to seeing what arrives. I was pleasantly surprised with my 08 Trini's the other day.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Welcome to the club

Thoughts/prayers


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Tony, you'll probably get a PM from me the day the arrive!!! :smoke:


Always a pleasure to help a great BOTL!:high5:


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Congrats, now the wait.

What did you decide on?

Best regards, tony


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Congrats, now the wait.
> 
> What did you decide on?
> 
> Best regards, tony


Cohiba Genios maduro 5 (10 pack) I'm a full blown maddie lover. Wanted the Secretos but hard to find - on back order.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Enjoy buddy!


----------



## jimbo1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Cohiba Genios maduro 5 (10 pack) I'm a full blown maddie lover. Wanted the Secretos but hard to find - on back order.


oooohhhhh, very nice brother, hope they arrive safe and sound and fast.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Cohiba Genios maduro 5 (10 pack) I'm a full blown maddie lover. Wanted the Secretos but hard to find - on back order.


Good choice. Please don't expect the typical Cohiba profile, but I do enjoy the maduro line. The Secretos is my favorite of the 3, but you can't really go wrong with any of them.

Hope they arrive quickly and safely!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

TrippMc4 said:


> Good choice. Please don't expect the typical Cohiba profile, but I do enjoy the maduro line. The Secretos is my favorite of the 3, but you can't really go wrong with any of them.
> 
> Hope they arrive quickly and safely!


Thanks Tripp - I really won't have anything to compare them with as the only other Cohiba I've had was a Secretos in Aruba. David sent me a Behike (unbelieveably generous) but that will be saved for a very special occasion!!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Im sure they will make the trek safely and in a short time. Nice choices! Please enjoy!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Awesome for you Shawn*...can't wait to see the pics and the report that they made it to you quickly...and safely!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Shawn, I don't think the Cohiba Maduros get nearly enough love. I had one for my birthday and I really enjoyed it.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Congrats!! What did you settle on?
The last few of mine have been 4-5 days.. 

Jason


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Looking forward to your thoughts on your selection. As a fellow maduro nut and a cc noob sounds like an interesting choice.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the dark side. I've only recently started dipping my toes in to the pool but have liked what i have tried. 

I would love to see a review on the Maddies, Let us know when they get to you and when you spark your first one up.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That's a good cigar Shawn...bet you can't wait til they arrive. If you can give them some rest before trying the first one..let em acclimate. Wait til you have an Espy...your world just got bigger. lol


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I'll keep you guys poted. Gonna take Gary's advice and let them rest/acclimate for as long as I can stand it - LOL, but I will put pics up when they arrive.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome, I just placed my first order too! Guess great minds think alike! 


Wait... You're Shawn. Aww, crap. can I take back the "think alike" part?!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Awesome, I just placed my first order too! Guess great minds think alike!
> 
> Wait... You're Shawn. Aww, crap. can I take back the "think alike" part?!


I'll take the "great mind(s)" and you take the "think alike" - deal!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Placed my very first ever order just now. Fingers & toes crossed! Guess I'll be reporting back in a week or two or three??


Way to go man! Nothing like popping your fist cherry. The process could take 7-21 days and is the usual timeframe. Don't get discouraged if it takes 3-4 weeks. Usually those times are around the holidays, but seems most orders are taking about 7-10 days right now. Post pics when they land and enjoy!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Way to go man! Nothing like popping your fist cherry. The process could take 7-21 days and is the usual timeframe. Don't get discouraged if it takes 3-4 weeks. Usually those times are around the holidays, but seems most orders are taking about 7-10 days right now. Post pics when they land and enjoy!


I definitely will David - thanks, and your contribution to my slope has been duly noted!! LOL


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> I definitely will David - thanks, and your contribution to my slope has been duly noted!! LOL


Well my bad...lol. I'm pretty sure we all tried to warn you when stepped into the Habano forum! :bounce:


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

szyzk said:


> Shawn, I don't think the Cohiba Maduros get nearly enough love. I had one for my birthday and I really enjoyed it.


I've smoked 5 of my Cohiba Genios Maduro 5's and they ge better each and every time.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

If they werent so expensive, that's probably the exact same ones i would have gotten as well for my first CC order XD


----------



## RBGTAG (Sep 9, 2009)

I know...the waiting is the hardest part. Mine came in about a week. I have smoked about 5 out of my box of Party Shorts....that's all the CC's I have right now, trying to let them rest, but it is so hard. They are so good. Good luck with your order, I'm sure they will come quickly.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the last Cohiba secreto I smoked had an incredibly tight draw on it,but the flavors I could get were quite good....the rest have been drying out for months,hopefully loosening the draw somewhat....I suppose I'll have to try another one soon.

hope your bird lands soon,Shawn


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well - 16 days and waiting.... vendor says your shipment is not overdue and it's only been 9 business days. Got an update from them via email on other cigars that were out of stock back then but getting a little anxious - hopefully they will come before the end of the week!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oy ve! Hope all is well, Shawn. I placed another order recently to split with some folks... the last order went so beautifully, I went back for more! Crossing my fingers for you, my man!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have been doing this longer than i care to admit to. And i still hate waiting. Sit tight when they come it makes it all the better! Sorta like a woman!:biggrin1:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> .


I am holding you,


Aninjaforallseasons said:


> .


and you, personally responsible for the mess I am getting into by frequenting this area...


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

They'll come through, Shawn. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> I am holding you,
> 
> and you, personally responsible for the mess I am getting into by frequenting this area...


Responsibility accepted. Hit me up if you need anything! :smoke:


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well - 16 days and waiting.... vendor says your shipment is not overdue and it's only been 9 business days. Got an update from them via email on other cigars that were out of stock back then but getting a little anxious - hopefully they will come before the end of the week!


 Don't worry, they'll get there.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Well they arrived today - now the moment of truth! Experts = tell me if I got the real deal:

cardboard box with stickers:










close up of stickers:


























the wooden box inside the cardboard box:










bottom of the wooden box:










contents of wooden box:



















So to the experts - what's the verdict?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Yup that's them my friend the real Mc coy! Enjoy them in good health as i never quite developed a taste for them!


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Those look spectacular!

I don't see any problem.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

_Daaang_, llama! Those look delicious. Congrats, I'm glad they arrived.

Enjoy! :smoke:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Tony and Arnie - I was a little thrown off by the cardboard box with seals - once I opened that I thought "yes - real deal" but being my first purchase I just wasn't sure a bout the cardboard part


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

eace:eace:eace:eace:eace:


----------



## Mutombo (Aug 3, 2010)

Lookin good, congrats on the purchase!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> _Daaang_, llama! Those look delicious. Congrats, I'm glad they arrived.
> 
> Enjoy! :smoke:


Thanks little Ninja Buddy!! You know how anxiously awaiting these I was!!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Congrats to you, Shawn! I told ya they'd show up...now get to smoking!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks Colin! I guess the next step is put them in a heavy duty freezer bag and into the freezer for 3 days? Then to the humi for 5 - 7 days? Then wait another 3 - 5 days?? Do those time frames sound right??


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Oldmso54 said:


> Thanks Colin! I guess the next step is put them in a heavy duty freezer bag and into the freezer for 3 days? Then to the humi for 5 - 7 days? Then wait another 3 - 5 days?? Do those time frames sound right??


Keep one out to smoke now!!!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Keep one out to smoke now!!!


THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:woohoo:


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> Keep one out to smoke now!!!


I cant resist as well.. I always do.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

CeeGar said:


> Keep one out to smoke now!!!


YES!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh yea. Smoke one now!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

WOW! Those look deliciously amazing! I'm starting to put my allowance aside so I can make a couple of purchases once I get home. I'm just a little afraid to jump in on a purchase like that and have them sent to an APO where the contents of incoming and outgoing packages is further scrutinized.


----------



## Delsana (Sep 14, 2009)

Enjoy, can't wait till I can try one one day.


----------



## Casey Jones (May 13, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well they arrived today - now the moment of truth! Experts = tell me if I got the real deal:
> 
> cardboard box with stickers:
> 
> ...


So I ordered the exact same thing from the same place! Still waiting for mine but this post just got me crazy excited!

:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yeah - - I'm pretty stoked, but they were in a mailbox in FL in 90+ degree heat all afternoon so I really feel like I gotta give them at least a little acclimation. But I am going to take one out before freezing and fire it up ASAP.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yep def drooled a little....those look fantastic


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Shawn congrats those do look delicious! Nice work and the waiting is definitely worth it. Looking forward to your thoughts on that first baby.


----------

